# My new website too!



## johnhamilton (May 28, 2011)

I've just finished tweaking the last bits of my site,

let me know what you all think


http://www.jhamiltonmusic.com (www.jhamiltonmusic.com)


----------



## ozmorphasis (May 28, 2011)

Very elegant and clear John! 

Personally I would remove the small text "welcome" on your home page. The page does a great job of welcoming the visitor on its own. 

Cheers,
O


----------



## johnhamilton (May 30, 2011)

You're totally right, I have removed it! thanks!


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2011)

very cool and delicate! Did you set it up by yourself or you had a pro graphic designer do it for you? really nice


----------



## johnhamilton (Jun 3, 2011)

graphics are all myself  i took all the images with my canon too


----------

